# best market times



## cyborgoat (Feb 4, 2013)

When is the best market times for south central Kentucky?


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

I don't live in Kentucky but I know the demand for my goats here in Washington is mostly from November - April and some out side of that for private sale. At the auction though I've been told you get a more $ around summer. I don't go to auctions often so don't quote me on that lol 

Maybe someone else will give you their experienced opinion


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I think Nava is right, Nov-April are the best times. 
Check this link:
http://www.ams.usda.gov/AMSv1.0/ams...ansportationData&page=LSMarketNewsPageKYGoats

If your near Richmond, I've heard it is the best sale, and it always brings higher prices. We live near the one in Lexington, we've sold some buck kids there in the spring from $100-150. I think those same bucks would have brought $175 or more in Richmond.


----------

